# الحرب بين مهندس المساحه وخريجى معهد مساحه وخريجى اداب جغرافيه



## هانى زكريا احمد (24 يونيو 2010)

أخوانى ألمنى كثرة ما قرأت فى هذا الموضوع فى كل المنتديات من حرب كلاميه بين هؤلاء


فى البدايه أوضح أنى مهندس مدنى خبره 8 سنوات فى مجالات المساحه المختلفه فقد عملت فى شركة كنديه فى مصر فى مجال تحليل صور الأقمار الصناعيه وأنتاج الخرائط الرقميه ثنائية وثلاثية الأبعاد وعملت فى مجال المساحه الجويه مشاريع اوروبيه لمدة 3 سنوات كامله اكتبت فيها معنى كلمة الأحتراف فى الأداء وبعد ذلك عملت فى شركة الجهات وكيل ترمبل ونيكون بالرياض منذ 4 سنوات الى الأن ودخلت مجال المساحه الأرضيه من أوسع الأبواب ولدى كل ما هو جديد فى هذا العلم وأحترافى جميع برامج التصميم وحساب الكميات والرسم هذا غير علاقاتى المتشعبه بجميع شركات المملكه تقريبا ولله الحمد


هذه المقدمه لابد منها حتى لا يتفهم البعض بأنى منحاز لفرقه عن اخرى
من خلال عملى ألتقيت بجميع الفئات المذكوره
مهندسين المساحه
خريجى اداب جغرافيه
خريجى معهد المساحه بالهرم



وببساطه وبدون تعصب لولا هذا الجمع الغفير لا نستطيع التقدم فمهندس مساحه فى الموقع بدون مساعدين لا يفيد ووجود مساعدين بلا مهندس مساحه لا يفيد

لكن يجب أن نعترف أن مهندس المساحه رقم واحد فى هذا المجال بدون منافس وهذا منطقى
لكنه يحتاج من يساعده على اداء عمله ولا يجب أن يكون هذا المساعد عامل ولكن يكون مساح أو مساعد مساح كل هذه المسميات تخدم الموضوع من كل الجوانب

ولكى نعطى هؤلاء الخرجين حقهم لابد أن نفهم ألانطباع والتطور الفكرى للسوق الخليجى عموما
والسوق السعودى خصوصا وأليكم هذه المبادىء البسيطه

1- معظم المقاولين يعتبرون قسم المساحه قسم تكميلى مهمل
2- بدأ يلفت نظر المقاولين وغيرهم علو أسعار الأعمال المساحيه
3- أنتشار ورخص أسعار الأجهزه المساحيه الجديده
4- سرعة أنجاز العمل بأستخدام ال gps
5- أعتقاد 70% من المقاولين أن المساحه عباره عن ليفيل وثيودولايت
6- أبتعاد جميع المؤسسات الصغيره عن المشاريع الكبرى وأستفحال الشركات الكبرى وسيطرتها على جميع الأعمال وعدم أعتمادها على مقاولين باطن الا نادرا
7- أستعانة جميع المكاتب الأستشاريه الكبرى بفرق مساحيه صغيره لأنجاز الأعمال المعلقه والمختلف عليها
8- ظهور طائفه جديده من مساحين الموبايل كما أطلق عليم فليس لديهم مكتب ولا شركه ولكن نظرا لرخص الأجهزه كل من هب ودب يشترى جهاز ويحاول يشتغل عليه ويدمر السعر السوقى للخدمات المساحيه
9- أستيراد أجهزه مستعمله رخيصه من الخارج مجهولة المصدر والهويه
10- أستفحال ظاهرة الفيزا الحره
11- التفكير العاطفى والتفكير المالى وليس التفكير العلمى فى عالمنا العربى
12- جميع الشركات الصغيره والمؤسسات تعتمد على الراتب عند الأختيار وليس الخبره والمؤهل
13- الجهل العربى التام بالفرق بين خريجى هذه الجهات الثلاثه
14- أختصار مصطلح العمل المساحى على كيفية أستخدام الجهاز فقط
15- فساد الذمم والرشوه عند أسناد الأعمال وعند أستلامها
16- الأداره بالشركات تسند لمن ينحنى لا لمن يعطى ويطور
17- أعتزاز المهندس بنفسه وتركه العمل عند أول مشكله على أعتبار كرامته وشخصيته فهو لا يرضى الا أن يكون قائد
18- السياسه الحكوميه على مر العصور والتى تنص أن الأقدم هو الأجدر دائما
19- أنعدام الفكر التطويرى بالشركات والمؤسسات

وغيرها الكثير فلا أريد الأطاله ولكن هذه الأسباب أو بعضها ادى الى

1- زيادة الطلب على خريجى هذه المعاهد نظرا لقة الراتب والتفكير المحدود من صاحب المؤسسه
2- منطقى أن كل مهندس مساحه يقابله من 3 الى 10 من خريجى المعاهد يعملون تحته
3- عندما تتاح الفرصه لأى خريج من هذه المعاهد أن يمتلك ويدير فلن يستعين بمن هو أعلم منه هذا طبيعى
4- جميع أعمال المؤسسات لا تحتاج لمهندس مساحه ولو وجد لن يطلبوا له مساعد نظرا لأرتفاع التكاليف


- ولذا فى النهايه خريجى الأداب والمعاهد ذاد عليهم الطلب وهذا من حقهم فهم يعملوا حسب متطلبات شركاتهم التى لا ترتقى لأحتياجها لمهندس أو لعدم فهمها الفرق فتأخذ الأرخص

- السياسه الخاطئه للفكر العربى للمدير حيث دائما يأتى بالأقل منه وليس الأصلح للعمل

- زيادة الراتب لمهندسى المساحه

كل هذه العوامل أدت لزيادة أستقدام خريجى المعاهد والأداب وبالتالى زاد الأقبال عليها فى مصر
لأنها أصبحت فرصه سهله للسفر وهذا حقهم أيضا ولكل مجتهد نصيب

ولكن وجودهم هنا المفروض يعزنا كمهتمين بالمجال وبدلا من المبارزه الكلاميه بيننا لابد أن نعمق الفكر التكاملى بيننا كأصحاب مهنه واحده وكخرجين دوله واحده ولا اخفيكم ان أنشاء المعهد سيكون كالمطر فى باقى الدول العربيه فمن يفتخر الأن بمعهده سيصبح ذكرى غدا


فى النهايه أدعوا كل من يقرأ مقالى أن يتفهم الأسباب لما يحدث ويتامل العلاج وهو الفكر التكاملى أى أن علاقة المساح بمهندس المساحه هى علاقه من طرفين وليس طرف واحد

وشكرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (24 يونيو 2010)

جميل جداً مقالك اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mmm sss (24 يونيو 2010)

انت محق ولكن لابد ان تعلم ان هذا المجال العامل الاساسى فية هو الخبرة والبحث المتعلق بالمجال والمجالات المتعلقة بة ،اعتقد انة الفارق الحقيقي


----------



## zigzag1981 (25 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك .......مناقشة موضوعية فعلا.........و ياريت نستفيد من خبرتك فى المساحة فى هذا المنتدى


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

انا معك أن الخبره مهمه ولكن لابد أن تكون مبنيه على أساس علمى
فهناك حالات خاصه أذا لم يتم فهم أساسها العلمى وطبقنا عليها الخبره ستحدث كوارث
لابد أن يواكب الخبره قاعده علميه فالعلم الأساس والخبره فى التطبيق فقط
فقد قابلت كثير من المساحين خبره 10 سنوات ولا يعلم لماذا تختلف قرأءت التوتال أستيشن على مدار اليوم
وكم وجدت مساحين خبره لا يعلموا ما الفرق بين عين العبد و wgs1984
وتترجم الخبره بدون قاعده علميه كما يلى 

1- زيادة الوقت فى تنفيذ الاعمال 
2- عدم تقبل الرأى الأخر
3- التمسك بكل ما هو قديم
4- التفاخر بالأعمال القديمه نسبيا 

وغيرها الكثير 

الخلاصه أن الخبره مطلوبه لتنفيذ القاعده العلميه
فالخبره وحدها بدون قاعده علميه تكون نتيجتها كوارث

وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عرفت نفسك سيدى هانى انك تعبت كثيرا حتى وصلت الى درجة علمية فى المجال المساحى ولكنك اغفلت انك خرجت من عمل الاعمال المدنية الى مجال ادق منه وهو الاعمال المساحية
واذا دققت النظر سيدى فى معنى العلم المساحى ورجعت الى تعريف ذلك العمل وارجعته الى تعريف الخريطة لوجدتها يا
سيدى الخريطة عمل يساند ويشرح بعض البيانات لصالح كل العلوم اذن فالخريطة لا تتطلب مهندسا لقراتها بل يستخدمها الجغرافى فى عمله الجغرافى الذى يتعلق بجميع العلوم على سطح الارض ولوجدت الطبيب يستخدمها فى دراسة جسم الانسان 
ولوجدت الحكومة تستخدمخا فى دراسة بلادها والجيش يستخدنها وكل من بيريد ان يتعرف على شيئى يحتاجها لتشرح عله غياهب العلوم
اما انك قد تحدثت عن خريج الاداب فى المشروعات فانا منهم واعمل فى اكبر الشركات التى تعمل فى مجال البترول فى مصر وبناء المحطات البترولية ومد خطوط البترول على مستوى الوطن العربى ومع ذلك يدير كل ما تحدثت عنه بعض من دارسى المساحة فى كليات الاداب ويديرون هذه الاعمال ببراعة شديدىة ويتفوقون على المهندس المدنى فى ادارة المشروعات داخل منطقة التنفيذ ولان كنت لا تصدق فانا ضمن هذاالطاقم والذى لا تزيد اعماره عن 29 سنة على اقصى تقدير ندير الاعمال المساحية من بداية المشروع حيث التسويات وحساب جميع كميات الحفر والردم باستخدام اعلى البرامج فى هذا ونقوم بتنفيذ كافة الاعمال المساحية المطلوبة للاعمال المدنية ثم اعمال التركيبات والاعمال الميكانيكية الضخمة واتمنى ان تشعر بضخامة الاعمال التى نقوم بها صدقنى اننا نعرف فى الاعمال المساحية اكثر مما يعرف المهندس المدنى فى المساحة سيدى حتى تشعر بقيمتنا اقوال لك ان المهندس المدنى يتسلم منا ال
المنطقة بعدصب خرسانة الاحلال لكى يقوم برص الحديد للتسليح ويكون مسئول عن الحديد وتقويات النجارة فقط لا غير ومثل ذلك فى الاعمال الميكانيكية و
وبالشركة طاقم لاعمال مد الخطوط بالستخدام جى بى اس


لقد حزنت كثيرا عندما قرأت كلامك هذا الذى يقلل من قيمتنا كثيرا


سترد عليا لتقول بان هذا ليس تقليلا ولكن لان المهندس اشمل من خريج الاداب
اقول لك يا سيدى ان مجال عمل فى تحليل الخرائط والصور الجوية هو صميم عمل الجغرافى الذى هو اعم واشمل منك فى دراسة الارض وتضاريسها وجيمورفولوجيتها والتحليلا المكانية لها



ولتعلم يا لاسيدى انى ارى ان حديثك هذا حق يراد به باطل 
فانت تتحدث من منطق ان خريج الهندسة افضل من خريج الاداب والذى لم يغيره عملك فى الشركات الاجنبية)


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
اخي م هاني 
بنسبة للصراع اعلاه 
فهذا المشكلة موجوده فقط في مصر 
وهي ان كليات الاداب بتخريج من قسمها شبعة مساحة 
مساحين يطلق عليهم اخصائي مساحة 
اما في بقية العالم فكل مهندسي المساحة فهم خريجي كلية الهندسة في الجامعة 

اما الموضوع الثاني ان الخبرة يجب ان ترتكز علي علم فهو كلاما صحيح
(العلم قبل القول والعمل) قاعدة فقهية 
والخبرة +العمل=اتقان العمل 
واتقان العمل يعني عمل الشي الصحيح من اول مرة

لكن مهندس المساحة عندي الكفو القادر علي التعامل مع كل المعطليات الصاحب الفهم العالي
وله بصيرة ثاقبة في تحليل المشكلة وايجاد الحل لها وقد يكون خريجي كلية الهندسة او خريجي كلية اداب
انا اعرف خريجي اداب لهم كفاءة ومعرفة بالمساحة اكثر من مهندسي المساحة 

الشهادات ليست كفاية وانما الخبرة والاطلاع المستمر هي التي تحدد الاكفاء
يجب ان لانظلم احد لانه خريج كذا وكذا يجب ان نحكم عليه من عمله 

مع انني خريج بكالريوس كلية الهندسة جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا 
ولكن هناك من هم خريجي اداب لهم كفاءة لاتقل عن كفاءة خريجي المساحة 

فنعمل كلنا للتطوير المساحة والعلم المساحي


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (25 يونيو 2010)

أخى عبد الله

معاذ الله أن يكون كلامى كما تقول


> ولتعلم يا سيدى انى ارى ان حديثك هذا حق يراد به باطل



فأنا لم أقل أنكم أقل شأنا ولكنى قلت
(ولكن وجودهم هنا المفروض يعزنا كمهتمين بالمجال)

أما كلامك عن مهندسين المدنى والذى أختصرته على أستلام حديد تسليح أو تقويات لشده خشبيه فهذا ينم على عدم ألمامك بمهام المهندس المدنى لأن ما تقول مهام ملاحظ وليس مهندس

ولك أن تعلم أن المهندس المدنى درس
- المساحه المستويه
- المساحه الجيوديسيه
- المساحه الجويه
- هندسة التربه
- أدارة المشاريع
- هندسة الطرق والمرور
- هندسة رى
- والأهم من هذا كله دراسة الرياضيات على أعلى مستوى منذ الثانويه العامه (علمى طبعا) الى الجامعه
- غير الدراسات العليا والتخصص فى المساحه أثناء أخر سنتين 
- هذا غير التصميم مهمة المهندس الأولى (مبانى - طرق - ترع - مصارف - ميول- وغيرها الكثير)


أما المساح تنفيذ فقط ولا يدرك التصميم حتى أبسط الأشياء وهو اتزان الميول 
وبالطبع أنا أتكلم عن مهندس مدنى أمام مساح وليس مهندس مساحه أمام مساح فالمساحه جزء بسيط من الهندسه المدنيه 

وللعلم الماده العلميه للمساحه فى الهندسه المدنيه تفوق الدراسات المساحيه فى المعاهد والأداب وهذا لا يحتاج للنقاش

فالمهندس قدره معروف ولا جدال عليه

وكما قال المهندس دفع الله هذا فى مصر فقط

وفى النهايه أذا فهمت من موضوعى ما تقول فأنى أقدر أحساسك وقد شرحت أسباب ما تقول بالضبط فى موضوعى فحضرتك تقول أنك تدير المشاريع وكلكم خريجى أداب ومديركم كذلك وقد وضحت فى موضوعى أسباب عدم وجود مهندس مساحه بينكم فهذا طبيعى 
أنا أريد نقاش موضوعى 

فى النهايه الهدف من موضوعى كما أريدك أن تفهم 

1- العلاقه من طرفين وليس طرف واحد ويجب أن يحترم كل منا الأخر
2- لا ينبغى لخريجى المعاهد والأداب أن يطلقوا على نفسهم مهندسين ويطالبوا بالمساواه بالمهندسين فكل واحد له أختصاصه والعلاقه كما قلت من طرفين واليك المثال التالى

الطبيب يحتاج الى ممرض صحيح
ولكن الممرض بعد 10 سنين خبره لا يستطيع أن يقول أنه طبيب 
ولا يستطيع أن يصف الدواء للناس ألا عن طريق خبرته ولكنه لا يدرك باقى أضرار الدواء
ولا يستطيع أن يفتح عياده ويكشف على المرضى


هذا بالضبط نفس الموضوع بين المهندس والمساح
وهذا واقع ملموس وليس كلام فى الفراغ

أتمنى أن يصلك لب الموضوع

1- الفكر التكاملى
2- العلاقه من طرفين
3- ليس كل المهندسين ناجحين فى كل شىء والفشل حالات فرديه وليست عامه

ولى سؤال أخير 
قبل أستحداث هندسة المساحه ككليه منفصله وقبل أن يتم تفعيل قسم المساحه بكلية الأداب من كان يقوم بالأعمال المساحيه؟

الأجابه (المهندس المدنى)


وفى النهايه أشكر المهندس دفع الله على الرد الموضوعى 

ولكن لابد من توافر القاعده العلميه مع الخبره - الخبره وحدها لا تكفى


وأسف على الأطاله


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سيدى هانى
لازلتم انتم لا تفطنون كلامى انتم حتى عندما تضربون التشبيهات فى العلاقة بين المهندس وخريجى المساحة تشبهها بين الطبيب الذى يحتاج لمن يساعده وهو الممرض الذى علمه فوق متوسط لم يحصل على درجة علمية عليا 
طبعا هذا تشبيه غير بليغ بالمرة لانك هنا تختصر ع8لمى فى المساح
مع العلم انكم لو كنتم تعتبروننا نحن خريجى الاداب اننا اصحاب شهادات عليا جامعية لشبهت العلاقة بيننا بين الطبيب البشرى وطبيب العلاج الطبيعى فالطبيب البشرى درس جميع علوم الطب ولكنه تخصص فى نقطة ويترك مجال العلاج الطبيعى لصاحبه 
انتم تهدرون علمنا 
يا سيدى عندما اختصرت انا دور المهندس المدنى فى رص الحديد قلت فى موقعى فى شركتى وقلت لك اختر الطريقة التى اثبت لك صحة ما قلت عن خبرتنا وادارتنا للعمل المساحى بكفأة لا تحتاج الى مهندس




احتاج من سيادتكم رد على انكم تعملون فى مجال الصور الجوية وهذا عمل مساحى جغرافى بحت



اتمنى فى النهاية الا اكون قد تجاوزت حدود الادب فى الحديث فمهما كان انا احادث اناس اكبر منى سنا فان اصبت فهو توفيق من الله وان اخطأت فمن نفسى ومن الشيطان


----------



## عماد منصور (26 يونيو 2010)

عذرا صديقى الدراسه الجامعيه فى اغلب التخصصات اصبحت دراسه عقيمه لا تواقب التطورات العلميه التى تحدث كل يوم ,وانظر الا ماذا درست فى الجامعه وماذا عملت فى الميدان ,الحكم فى اخر الكلام بين خريجى الهندسه والاداب والمعاهد الفنيه هو مدى اكتساب الخبره والبحث حول ما هو كل جديد فى هذا التخصص بالذات ,وانا ارى ليس هناك فرق بين التخصصات الثلاثه ولكن الفرق هو فى اكتساب الخبرات وتطبيقها فى العمل الميدان


----------



## م محمد رحيم (26 يونيو 2010)

هانى زكريا احمد قال:


> انا معك أن الخبره مهمه ولكن لابد أن تكون مبنيه على أساس علمى
> فهناك حالات خاصه أذا لم يتم فهم أساسها العلمى وطبقنا عليها الخبره ستحدث كوارث
> لابد أن يواكب الخبره قاعده علميه فالعلم الأساس والخبره فى التطبيق فقط
> فقد قابلت كثير من المساحين خبره 10 سنوات ولا يعلم لماذا تختلف قرأءت التوتال أستيشن على مدار اليوم
> ...


 جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا التوضيح من البداية م / هاني وبياكد كلامك اللى أنا لمستة بنفسي فى بداية حياتي العملية وللأسف كانت فى أكبر شركة تنمية عقارية فى مصر والشرق الأوسط 
بداية أحب أعرفكم بنفسي انا مهندس مساحه دفعة 2008 , اتخرجت من الكلية وطبعا عارفين موضوع الأمل والحماس اللى بيبقى عند أى واحد لسة بيبدأ حياته العملية وفجأة أتصدم بإن المفروض ان مديري مساح وبيكره أى مهندس يشتغل معاه مش بس عقدة النقص اللى دايما بيحسها انما كمان خوفه من التطوير وخوفه على الكرسي , ده كان بيخاف يفتح توتال ويندوز لأنه متعود على التوتال الدوس وبالنسباله اللى ما يعرفش يشتغل على الدوس يبقى مابيفهمش مساحه واحاجات زى كده كتييييير , طبعا ده خللاني أسيب الشركة بعد 3 أسابيع , والشركة نفسها دخلت فى اكبر مشكلة فى تاريخها وعرضتها للافلاس بعدها بفترة قليلة.
والسيد المساح الفاضل عبدالله عبداللطيف اولا انا احب ابدي اعجابي بطريقة كلامك وتعبيراتك كللها ذوق وكلمات معبرة , بس من غير تفاصيل كتير وكلام أكتر الكلام اللى انت بتتكلمه ده متعلق اكتر بالنظام الإجتماعي السائد فى حياة البشرية مهما حاول المساح انه ينفصل عن المنظومة ويبقى قائد العملية المساحية فالازم ينصدم بواقع موجود ومحترم فى أماكن كتييير غير المكان اللى أنا حكيت عنه , كمان فى حاجة ياسيدي الفاضل لا يخفى على احد ان امريكا كان ليها دور فى انهيار الاتحاد السوفيتي واصل انهيارهم باعتراف رئيس المخابرات المركزية الامريكية ان لا تضع كل فى مكانه المخصص له . تخرب على طول , ومش بالكلام هى او بالنقاش دا بالواقع الإجتماعي ولا بحجم الشغل ولا علشان المساحين بياخدو مرتبات ضعيفة ويبقوا مديرين فى الأخر الايه تتقلب.
وعلى فكرة المساح : هو خريج معهد فنى مساحه ده بس علشان ماتقولش انكو دكاترة علاج طبيعي .


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (26 يونيو 2010)

تحيه طيبه لأخى عماد منصور وأقتبس منه 


> وانا ارى ليس هناك فرق بين التخصصات الثلاثه ولكن الفرق هو فى اكتساب الخبرات وتطبيقها فى العمل الميدان



ليس هناك فرق بصراحه هذا كلام غير منطقى تماما
والا نلغى الدراسه بأحدهما ونفتح الأخر فقط
لا يتساوى أبدا مهندس مع خريج معهد
ولا يتساوى مهندس مع خريج أداب

وذلك لأسباب كثيره جدا معلومه للقاصى والدانى
علم المساحه يعتمد على الرياضيات فى المقام الأول 
فكيف تساوى مهندس درس
رياضه 1
رياضه2
تفاضل وتكامل فى المرحله الثانويه
دراسه متعمقه على مدار 3 سنوات فى الجامعه للرياضيات بشتى فروعها

وتساوى كل هذا بواحد دراسته ادبيه فى المقام الأول

هذا فقط أتفه الأسباب لعدم تساويهم

ولكن نقول علاقة تكامل

أما أكتساب الخبرات والتطبيق فأنا معك فيما تقول ولكن حتى فى التطبيق فالدراسات المتعدده والمتعمقه للمهندس عموما تكسبه الخبرات بشكل أسرع وبشكل علمى يتناسب مع ما درس


أما أن تقول أن دراسة الجامعات عقيمه فهذا لا أدرى ما تقصده لأنه يحتاج لرد من الدوله وليس فرد


ولى سؤال لحضرتك

1- عند تصميم طريق مثلا بمن ستستعين
مهندس مدنى
مهندس مساحه
خريج معهد مساحه
خريج أداب جغرافيه


2- عند حدوث أنهيار فى الميول الجانبيه بمن ستستعين
مهندس مدنى
مهندس مساحه
خريج معهد مساحه
خريج أداب جغرافيه


فهل هذا يكتسب بالخبره أيضا 
أم فى هذا يتساوى 



> وانا ارى ليس هناك فرق بين التخصصات الثلاثه ولكن الفرق هو فى اكتساب الخبرات وتطبيقها فى العمل الميدان




يا شباب الهدف من المقال أنهاء الخلاف وليس تقديم أوراق أعتماد خريجين المعهد والأداب فى كلية الهندسه هم ليسوا بمهندسين أبدا ولن يعترف أحد بذلك أبدا

ولكن نحن نقول كل يعمل فى مكانه والعلاقه لابد أن تكون تكامليه وننبذ الخلاف فقط فأنا لست منحاذ لفئه ضد فئه ولكنى أريد أن يتفهم كل منا دوره


----------



## zigzag1981 (26 يونيو 2010)

الاخ عبد الله .....انت نسيت ان فيه مهندس مساحة و هو خريج هندسة شبرا قسم مساحة.......و مع احترامى للجميع لا يتنافس معاه احد فى المساحة و لو ام تصدق اعرف ما يدرسه خريج هندسة شبرا.......و المساحة يا اخى ليست فقط قراءة خريطة .....المساحة فروعها كثيرة كما درسنا...( مساحة جوية،مساحة بحرية،مساحة تحت ارضيه،فلك،جى اى اس،جى بى اس،جيوديسيا،مساحة ارضية،طرق،سكة حديد،الخرائط بأنواعها،برمجة،نظرية اخطاء).....و غيره من المواد التى فى اعتقادى ان خريج اى كلية نظرية او معهد لا يدرسها .....المساحة تخدم القطاع الهندسى......و كل واحد له دور فى الحقل الهندسى....مهندس المساحة له دور و خريج الاداب او المساح له دور.....لابد ان يكون فى العمل المهندس و الفنى......و هذا لا يقلل من شىء و لا من احد


----------



## Soliman.S (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرآ علي الشرح الوافي 
موضوع مهم بس
(المقدمة تكفي)
بس لو في شرح لبرنامج 
Trimble Geomatics Office 
يكون %


----------



## عزت محروس (26 يونيو 2010)

*مبيشكرش نفسة الا ابليس*

اسمح لى يا سيادة المهنس هانى
لقد بدأت كلامك ب ًٍأخوانى ألمنى كثرة ما قرأت فى هذا الموضوع فى كل المنتديات من حرب كلاميه بين هؤلاءًً وانا ارى ان هذا الموضوع لم يحل شيئاً بل على العكس انت تريد المزيد كالهواء الذى لا يزيد النار الا اشتعالا
فأرجو من الاخ المشرف حذف هذا الموضوع
ثم انى اتسال ما فائدة العلم بلا عمل
فكلنا يعلم كيف يتم حقن مريض بحقنة فى الوريد مثلا
ولكن هل الجميع يستطيع ذلك!!!!
طبعا لا هذا هو الفرق بين الدراسة والعمل
فالفارق الحقيقى هو الموقع وما يحدث فية
فأنا لا أقلل من مهندسى المساحة ولكنك تتكلم بصيغة العموم والتعميم فى اى شيْ خطأ!!!
وهناك مهندسين لا اعلم كيف حصلوا على هذة الشهادة 
للاسف الاسم مهندس فقط
ثم لماذا هذه المقارنة التى تتكلم عنها وحقيقى
هذا لا يذكرنى إلا بقول ابليس
قال الله تعالى ٍسورة ص آية رقم 76. {قال أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين}. 
فلا تقيم نفسك ولكن دع الاخرين هم من يقوموا بذلك
ثم انا الدنيا قد بنية على الاختلاف
فلماذا نقارن بين مهنة ومهنة بالنهاية الكل يقوم بالدور المكلف بة


----------



## هانى زكريا احمد (27 يونيو 2010)

فى البدايه أأيد كلام الأستاذ zigzag1981 وهو الكلام الواقعى من وجهة نظرى

وبالنسبه للأستاذ Soliman.S فيسعدنى أن تشرفنى وتسأل على ما تريد فهذه البرامج تؤخذ على صورة دوره مع الأجهزه المباعه ولكن فى حالة وجود أى سؤال محدد فسأجاوب عليه بأذن الله وقد فعلت هذا كثيرا فى المنتدى على أى موضوع يخص تريمبل

أما بالنسبه للأستاذ عزت محروس فأرى أن كلامك فيه ظلم بين لى ولموضوعى
أنا لا أريد فتنه كما تقول فلو قرأت المراد من الموضوع 



> ولكن نحن نقول كل يعمل فى مكانه والعلاقه لابد أن تكون تكامليه وننبذ الخلاف فقط فأنا لست منحاذ لفئه ضد فئه ولكنى أريد أن يتفهم كل منا دوره



هذا كلامى ومنه أيضا



> وببساطه وبدون تعصب لولا هذا الجمع الغفير لا نستطيع التقدم فمهندس مساحه فى الموقع بدون مساعدين لا يفيد ووجود مساعدين بلا مهندس مساحه لا يفيد



وأيضا



> ولكن وجودهم هنا المفروض يعزنا كمهتمين بالمجال وبدلا من المبارزه الكلاميه بيننا لابد أن نعمق الفكر التكاملى بيننا كأصحاب مهنه واحده وكخرجين دوله واحده



والطبيعى أن تفهم 
1- ان خريجى المعاهد والأداب وجودهم فى السوق يعزنا كمهندسين
2- العلاقه التكامليه فكل واحد يحتاج للأخر
3- كلمة كأصحاب مهنه واحده تدل على الجمع وليس الفرقه وليس التصنيف العنصرى كما تدعى

وأقرأ أيضا 


> أدعوا كل من يقرأ مقالى أن يتفهم الأسباب لما يحدث ويتامل العلاج وهو الفكر التكاملى أى أن علاقة المساح بمهندس المساحه هى علاقه من طرفين وليس طرف واحد



فكيف تفسر أنى


> المزيد كالهواء الذى لا يزيد النار الا اشتعالا



وانى أقارن بين مهنه ومهنه أنا أقول كلنا نحتاج الأخر 
أما تشبيهى بأبليس فأخجل أن أرد عليك فيه وحسابى وحسابك على الله فهو يعلم بالنوايا

أن كنت فهمت ما تقول فهذا شأنك ومش ذنبى أنك لم تفهم ما أكتب
لقد طرحت الموضوع بموضوعيه ووضعت أسباب فأن كان ردك على نفس المستوى التحليلى والفكرى سأناقش معك الموضوع ولكن ردك لا يحتوى على أى أساس تحليلى وموضوعى للمشكله ولذلك عليك أن تقرأ ما كتبت ايضا فى نفس الموضوع



> انا معك أن الخبره مهمه ولكن لابد أن تكون مبنيه على أساس علمى
> فهناك حالات خاصه أذا لم يتم فهم أساسها العلمى وطبقنا عليها الخبره ستحدث كوارث
> لابد أن يواكب الخبره قاعده علميه فالعلم الأساس والخبره فى التطبيق فقط
> فقد قابلت كثير من المساحين خبره 10 سنوات ولا يعلم لماذا تختلف قرأءت التوتال أستيشن على مدار اليوم
> ...




أنا لا أريد التعليق على كل مهنه ولم أنبذ أى مهنه أنا ادعوا لنبذ الخلاف والعلاقه التكامليه فكل منا يحتاج الأخر

وفى النهايه أقرأ هذا التعليق فقد كتبته انا أيضا فى نفس الموضوع


> - ليس كل المهندسين ناجحين فى كل شىء والفشل حالات فرديه وليست عامه



وبالطبع تفهم من الكلام أن هناك مهندسين فاشلين وأيضا مساحين ناجحين أنا لم أعمم
وهناك مهندسين ناجحين ومساحين فاشلين أيضا

أرجوا يا أخ محروس أن تقرأ ما كتبت جيدا وتتقى الله فما تكتب وياريت متكتبش وانت متضايق قبل أن تقرأ الموضوع مره وأثنين وثلاثه لعلك تجد فى مقالى عكس كل ما تقول 

وشكرا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (27 يونيو 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء
مع احترامى للجميع
اقول ان العمل المساحى عبارة عن فريق عمل متكامل
يضم كلا من المهندس والاخصائى والمساح والمساعد والعامل
فى غياب اى منهم يحدث خلل فى العمل المساحى
نرجوا عدم الجدال الكثير فيما يضع من الوقت
وكل هذا اراء شخصية لا تفيد ولا تضر
فالندع ذلك جانباً ونمضى فى طريقنا للعلم واكتساب المهارات والخبرات
وشكراً


----------



## عبدالاله فراج (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على هذا التعليق الواقعي


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (27 يونيو 2010)

يبدو ان الحرب دائرة في مصر فقط؟؟.......................وهي شبيهة بالعداوة بين الزوج وحماته وهي من خصوصيات المجتمع المصري ففي غالب البلدان العربية لم الاحظ وجود لمثل هذه الافكار.........


----------

